# Truma Boiler dump valve



## timontrak (May 3, 2010)

Hi All. I am trying to drain down the boiler of my Truma system. I have located the red "bobbin" shaped knob that the manual seems to indicate is the dump valve, and should be pushed down to drain it. However, despite quite hard downward pressure on my part, it doesn't seem to shift at all.

Any advice gratefully received.

Cheers - Tim


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you sure that it's not 'down' already. Try lifting, if it does then you'll know, unless of course you've already done that. :wink: 

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Either that or someone might have wedged something small underneath to stop it tripping.
Most use a peg.

Pete


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Tim

Sounds like you've found the right knob. Are you sure that it hasn't already dumped the water automatically? Try pulling it up, it should click into place and stay in the up position. I say should as if it is less than about 4 deg C it wont stay up.

You can check if its already open by running your water, you may find the boiler tank is already empty. Don't run it for too long if empty.

If it doesn't move then make sure it doesn't have a pin through the top to stop it dumping, some people use a clothes peg but its possible to use a bit of wire. If it still doesn't move then I recon you've get a seized valve, try removing it and cleaning it in some lime scale remover or get a new one fitted

Andy


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Guys

I can handle 1 post while typing, but 2, give me a chance, the 2 fingers dont go no faster  

Andy


----------

